# The Alchemist



## *Angel (Jun 4, 2008)

"The Alchemist"
by, Paulo Coelho

I saw this in a book store and it looked intriguing, but i didn't want to just buy it on a whim. 


Has any one read it, and would recommend it?


----------



## bryndavis (Jun 6, 2008)

I recently started it, enjoyed what I read but somewhere amongst deadlines and other course-related books I ended up putting it down.

You've reminded me to go back to it.  Definitely give it a go I say, even if I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jun 6, 2008)

I've owned this book for quite a while now. There are some poetic, insightful passages in the book, but there are times where you'll be nodding off sooner than you like. Check it out from the library, as it is an acquired taste.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jun 6, 2008)

I saw loads of The Alchemist copies at my bookstore.

By the way, you don't have to buy it. Paulo has been spreading his book over the torrents for a while now. Buying the book is like giving a tip. Feel free to read it and fry your eyes out.Alchemist Author Pirates His Own Books | TorrentFreak and Pirate Coelho

Viral marketing. 



Milo


----------



## kerr511 (Jun 26, 2008)

It is a good read. It reads very much like a collection of fables but rather than having them apply to different characters in different situation they apply to the one protagonist. It is a very short book and worth the very small investment of time I believe.


----------



## Dancer Preston (Jun 26, 2008)

I didn't like this book. Felt like the Bible mixed with new age self-help tips. Character development sucked. Plot-wise, there is nothing exciting. Skip this one.


----------



## aprilbug (Jul 3, 2008)

I read this book at a point in my life where I was so overwhelmed with what step to take next that I just froze like a dear in headlights at everything and everyone that came my way. This book changed my life. Whether it was the simplicity of story, or the complexity of the deeper meaning, I do not know.
I've purchased this book 4 times, and do not own a copy because I keep giving it away. I highly recommend this book (Especially to a 20 something who is too focused on the destination, and not the journey). ;-)


----------



## Ghost.X (Jul 4, 2008)

A friend of mine read this book and seaid he really liked it. I'll probably pick it up sometime soon as well.


----------



## Hermes (Jul 6, 2008)

I spent half of the time thinking, "is he gonna do any alchemy? I wanna see him try some alchemy." He turned himself into wind, I think. I may be kinda childish, but, it was insanely boring in my opinion, and I'm really just not sure what it was about.


----------



## Brightside (Jul 9, 2008)

Its an intriguing read, and the message is not ‘in your face’ like a Mitch Albom novel, but certainly powerful if you have an open mind. Its worth a read. And I think the whole point of the novel is to determine your own opinion, so do so! If you want that is…!

Brightside


----------



## September (Jul 9, 2008)

Someone mentioned there's Bible stuff in it, but I enjoyed the book even though I'm not Christian. The message was relevant even without the Christian tones. It's a very good book if you read it when you need it...which would be hard to know if you haven't read it before. XP Aprilbug read it at the right time...try it when you need to slow down a bit.  My advice, take it out from the library before you buy it to see if it's your kind of book.


----------



## burnitdown (Aug 4, 2008)

*Angel said:


> Has any one read it, and would recommend it?



I like it. Hermetic symbolism lite for those who want a guide toward meaning in life. It'll help to be familiar with something like Eckhart, Woodruff or the Bhagavad-Gita, but I think it's accessible to all. A pleasant, insightful little book.


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 24, 2008)

I read it when I was about 15. It's a small book so I finished it within a day. I liked it, but I can see why many people don't. It's not really got anything to do with Alchemy (as I recall), but tries (a little too hard) to be edifying.

I've not read anything else from Coelho.


----------



## wacker (Sep 4, 2008)

Just like BryanDavis, I too was in the middle of reading it, but got side tracked with work and outside activities, so had to put it to the side lines. However What I read of it I thought was very intriguing indeed. Definitely worth investing in, or if you wish you could borrow it from your local library.


----------



## Akumu (Sep 8, 2008)

Paulo Coelho seems to think that if you capitalize Personal Legend and repeat it three times per page, it somehow infuses it with some deeper spiritual meaning. The book just wanted to make me scream. Once I start I just can’t give up on a book though, always thinking that it may justify itself by the end. It didn’t - don’t waste your time. More new-age/simplified spritualism/feel-good, tripe.

Also, it's full of lies. Shameless lies. Here are a few examples:

- And, when you want something, all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it. (p23)
- People learn early in their lives what is their reason for being. (p25)
- When you are loved, you can do anything in creation. When you are loved, there's no need at all to understand what's happening, because everything happens within you. (p155)

I'm gagging just thinking about it. Literally.


----------



## Intel (Sep 9, 2008)

Where can I download the free version? Please give me a link. I've read the book once last year from the library and found it to be a joyful read.

I do feel Paulo likes to force lessons on life onto the reader, and makes it blatanty obvious at times. Maybe its the distinct scent of the paper, but his books always have a pleasant mysterious mood to them.


----------

